# UK MF marine frequencies c.1965



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello all,

I have a separate post on here regarding my recent purchase of a Sailor 26D AM Tx, but have a query regarding the frequencies installed on it.

My 26D has 8 out of a possible 11 crystals installed and I am guessing they all were valid around the time the radio was made in the 1960's. Can someone perhaps confirm the purpose of the following question marked frequencies though please?

I have installed:

1- 2182kcs - Distress
2- 2381kcs - UK ship calling frequency
3- 2009kcs Secondary ship to shore UK CH1.
4- 2016kcs - ?
5- 2246kcs - UK ship to ship?
6- 2301kcs - ?
7- 2527kcs - Main broadcast & Primary ship to shore UK CH5.
8- 2534kcs - ?

I have had a Google around and come up with some answers, but just a few blanks to fill in!

Regards,
Jonathan


----------



## sandy steel (Jun 3, 2008)

Jonathan H. said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a separate post on here regarding my recent purchase of a Sailor 26D AM Tx, but have a query regarding the frequencies installed on it.
> 
> ...


Jonathan,

Its 30+ years since I operated but I think my memory still works;

2182 Kcs Distress and Calling Channel
2381 Kcs UK Ship calling channel to uk coast station
2009 Kcs Channel 1 UK ship to shore working channel
2016 Kcs Channel 2 ------------ " ---------------------

2246 Kcs Ship to ship working channel
2301 Kcs ---------- " ------------------

2527 Kcs Channel 5 UK ship to shore working channel
2534 Kcs Channel 6 ------------ " ---------------------

Sandy


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

I think there were other ship shore channels used by passenger ships ? but I don't know what they were.


----------



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Sandy

Many thanks for your reply. That is a great help.

Regards,
Jonathan


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

This is from an RO's guide to 'Medium Range Services' from 1985.

David
+


----------



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

Gareth, R651400, David

Thanks for all replies - All blanks filled in I think.

Regards,
Jonathan


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

2301khz was always used by the coaster boys as internship in the 70s


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Don't forget 2555 (for playing Joan Baez songs over to a mate on another ship in the South Atlantic on the Cape run) 

Statute of Limitations must have run out by now or I would never have admitted it !


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

sparks69 said:


> Don't forget 2555 (for playing Joan Baez songs over to a mate on another ship in the South Atlantic on the Cape run)
> 
> Statute of Limitations must have run out by now or I would never have admitted it !


Is there a Statute of Limitations on crappy Joan Baez songs? The answer my friend is blowin' in the wind. I'm checking with Geneva right now.

John T

PS glad to hear you survived the lightening strike, Chris. I bet you put your hand in the hand of the man who stilled the water - I know I would have.


----------



## Alan Couchman (Jun 1, 2007)

2241, 2246 and 2301KHz used to be used a lot for ship to ship working in the 1960's around the Thames estuary area.

Thought the band was now quiet, but 2306 evidently still in use: https://soundcloud.com/heinhoo/2306khz-usb-goodnights


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Alan Couchman said:


> 2241, 2246 and 2301KHz used to be used a lot for ship to ship working in the 1960's around the Thames estuary area.
> 
> Thought the band was now quiet, but 2306 evidently still in use: https://soundcloud.com/heinhoo/2306khz-usb-goodnights


When I was on an ore carrier we always used those three inter-ship frequencies to work other ore carriers in the vicinity. We had regular 'skeds' every afternoon as I recall, to find out who was going where and general information about loading delays etc. Ships of the same company would also often exchange crew lists. Helped to break the monotony of crossing the North Atlantic.

Happy days.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

JohnVCC, I remember that sked, I think it was on 2241Kcs. It was OK while hurtling through the Canaries at 10 knots in a flat calm blue sea but not when rolling like a bustard en route to Seven Islands.

John T


----------

